# THursday at Ritz Pasadena



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Thursday the 3rd at the Pasadena Ritz on Oak Knoll. We will meet at 7:00pm. In the bars patio lounge.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Already reserved:

Calistogey
Traveldude
Love_this
Thschrminm
Aielo


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

sekoudog said:


> Already reserved:
> 
> Calistogey
> Traveldude
> ...


Im 85%, but count me in


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

sekoudog said:


> Already reserved:
> 
> Calistogey
> Traveldude
> ...


Nice. I'm 50/50 right now.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Smoking at the Ritz !!

What could be better. You guys have fun. Sounds way cool !


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

And the list grows:

Sekoudog
Calistogey
Traveldude
Love_this
Thschrminm
Aielo
Alex
Zemekone
BP22 (50/50)


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

I am thinking about adding a snobbery contest. This could be a chance for the so-called conni's to prove their worth or go home a disgraced snob. How--blind tasting partner. Prove you know what you're talking about. Some could be embarrassed in front of the newbs that could show. Others could etch another mark into that stone marking their legendary status in this thing of ours.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

If I had thursday off, Id be there...
But I gotta work.
Scott


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

sekoudog said:


> And the list grows:
> 
> Sekoudog
> Calistogey
> ...


Things are looking good. I should be there, gotta give Rene a belated birthday smoke.


----------



## saka (Apr 13, 2006)

sounds like a plan... count me in.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Just added:

Saka


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

It's Rene's birthday? When?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Aielo said:


> It's Rene's birthday? When?


Yesterday.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Just three days until before I unleash my fury of fire upon the almighty leaf. Heck, why wait I'll do it now!!!


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> Just three days until before I unleash my fury of fire upon the almighty leaf. Heck, why wait I'll do it now!!!


Sounds like somebody has developed a serious addiction just like the rest of us! :dr :r


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

Dammit I finally have time again for this hobby and this board and I see this. Sounds awesome! Unfortunately I am working nights this week.  Maybe next time.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

We closed the bar. It was a great time for all. I think the next time were going to move over to the Standard in downtown LA. 

Hey, anyone know where I can find that girl--I'd like another head massage if you know what I mean.


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> We closed the bar. It was a great time for all. I think the next time were going to move over to the Standard in downtown LA.
> 
> Hey, anyone know where I can find that girl--I'd like another head massage if you know what I mean.


What a great time at the Ritz. I know you want to re-live that moment when the drunk chick gave you a head massage. If you had let her stay a little long I'm sure she'd massage both you're heads.  lol ... 
We've gota do that again soon.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Well that was nice. So when is the next one?


----------

